# competitive powerlifter/bodybuilders



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Out of interest who of you out there actually compete in either powerlifting or bodybuilding?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

bump

powerlifting for me!!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Training for power lifting but far far away from competing :-(


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Ironman said:


> Training for power lifting but far far away from competing :-(


Ditto


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

my first BB show in may...........


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've competed a few times:rolleyes:


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> my first BB show in may...........


Got any progress pics buddy?


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm a while from competing as well since i am going to enter both a power and BBing show.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BB show in november


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

when I see some abs, i mite think of competing!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> when I see some abs, i mite think of competing!


See you on the stage in about...... 10 years then bud? lmao - your a lot bloody leaner than you think!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> your a lot bloody leaner than you think!


na really he aint  :tongue10:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> when I see some abs, i mite think of competing!


if i show you my abs, you gonna enter a show??


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

LMAO at all yo! I never realy intended to do a show ever! but, never say never!?.....


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

DB said:


> BB show in november


what show you doing


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

stars of 2mrw in hayes i think


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

DB said:


> na really he aint  :tongue10:


ha! so he really has put on a few inches due to binge eating on his cycle then! - no wonder he didn't show the after cycle photos!

the stars of tomorrow sound like a quality show - if i can sort some money together i'll have to comedown for that one - its just a pain in the **** travelling all that way down there from up here


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> ha! so he really has put on a few inches due to binge eating on his cycle then! - no wonder he didn't show the after cycle photos!


well i had 3 KFC's with him last week and one 2day lol!!!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

lol!!!! - 15lbs of flab increase then!

any more info on the hayes show Barry?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

29th October 2006

STARS OF TOMORROW & LONDON CLASSIC

Qualifier for British 2007 - Beck Theatre, Hayes

Promoter: U.K.B.F.F. Telephone: 0151-9314090 or 0161-3208145

thats the one mate a month earlyer than i thought... damn lol!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> well i had 3 KFC's with him last week and one 2day lol!!!


why u gotta bring me out like dat?! :blowme: :tongue10:

Good protien and cals in KFC! lol! suprisingly my bodyfat hasn' increased much while on cycle! im likin test!!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

cheers bud


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> thats the one mate a month earlyer than i thought... damn lol!!


Getcha finger out your ass then lardy boy!!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

a lil off topic, sorry, when did crazycati grow some balls to put his pic on his avatar!?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> a lil off topic, sorry, when did crazycati grow some balls to put his pic on his avatar!?


before you have i've noticed! lol

anyway - it doesn't show much - and more importantly... it doesn't show the stomach!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> I've competed a few times:rolleyes:


LMAO! Tom is on the new UKBFF (EFBB/IFBB) posters for the competitions for the year!

yes compete, I am a federation and comp SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaggggg though and haven't settled in any one yet.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> a lil off topic, sorry, when did crazycati grow some balls to put his pic on his avatar!?


WELL done man!

you look pretty BIG too!

DB and ASH

OMG I even had a KFC this weekend.

Time to get my finger out and get on the diet again soon, HEAL FASTER! 16 weeks to my qualifier!

x

x

x

T


----------

